# Olympic torch route announced



## 1927 (Mar 19, 2012)

Putting aside any thoughts about the games themsleves for minute, I for one will be out to see the torch pass through my town.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/bsp/hi/pdfs/19_03_12_day8_cardiff_swansea.pdf


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes it would be as well to be alert and looking out for that torch. It must be a considerable fire hazard. I hope there is a fire safety officer jogging alongside the runner carrying a fire blanket and an extinguisher to be on the safe side.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, the Scottish route is out and the torch is going *right* past the end of my road and up the back of my house!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2012)

It'll apparently be passing the end of my street at around 6pm on the 22nd of May.
I won't be rushing home for that ...

Last time there was excitement around there was when they filmed "Skins" in the cafe on the corner ...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2012)

pogofish said:


> Well, the Scottish route is out and the torch is going *right* past the end of my road and up the back of my house!


Bucket + water + window 

It's coming through Maidenhead as well, though not down my road sadly, so I will have to wander to the High Street to have a look at it!


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 19, 2012)

Coming through Egham too, got a couple of workmates who are carrying it on that leg.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2012)

It should just circle Cardiff's ground for a few hours and then go to the nearest pub.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 19, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bucket + water + window


 
That has crossed my mind!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2012)

I wonder if it's possible to make a sonic weapon that would mysteriously extinguish a flame without taking anyone's eardrums out ... 

Was it Connie Huq who got pounced on by anti-China protestors last time ?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2012)

can anyone see the route in Cardiff on here?
http://www.cardiff.gov.uk/content.asp?nav=2868,2964,6464&parent_directory_id=2865


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2012)

That link appears to be broken ...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17358291


----------



## nogojones (Mar 19, 2012)

I really can't be arsed to watch someone running down the road with a stick on fire.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 19, 2012)

I suppose when it goes through Barry the locals can light their spliffs off it


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> That link appears to be broken ...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17358291


 thanks for the confirmation


----------



## 1927 (Apr 13, 2012)

nogojones said:


> I suppose when it goes through Barry the locals can light their spliffs off it


 
It will be going to Barry, whether it gets through to the other side is any question!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 17, 2012)

I'll take the kids to see this I reckon - either Cardiff, or up in Merthyr.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2012)

1927 said:


> Putting aside any thoughts about the games themsleves for minute, I for one will be out to see the torch pass through my town.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/bsp/hi/pdfs/19_03_12_day8_cardiff_swansea.pdf


i saw the one for the golden jubilee, it's not all that much to look at. i wouldn't bother if i were you, you could do something more useful with your time.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 18, 2012)

We'll most likely be in Bristol not Swansea on Sat May 26th, but that Swansea route looks interesting -- takes in most of the streets likely to attract a big crowd.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2012)

these rings are now up outside City hall in Cardiff





and they are that big!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-16948287


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 23, 2012)

Guah, I might have to take a job getting stories about the torch bearers. I'm not so flush that I can turn down jobs but I still hope I don't get it.


----------



## FaradayCaged (May 25, 2012)

Just seen it go through Newport town centre about 16:15 today. Loads of people out.

Only went as the weather was so awesome and had nothing else to do. 

Didnt get a picture as my phone at the mo is a £10 jobby and as no camera .


----------



## Ranbay (May 25, 2012)

Caught it on Newport Road coming into Cardiff


----------



## bi0boy (May 25, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Caught it on Newport Road coming into Cardiff


 
The escorts are clearly having trouble fending off the crowds.


----------



## Ranbay (May 25, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> The escorts are clearly having trouble fending off the crowds.


 
To be fair it was packed all down the side we where on....


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2012)

yeah was surprised at how many there were up there tbf


----------



## Ranbay (May 25, 2012)

The Royal Oak was packed... lol


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2012)

Newport Rd Cardiff
phone pics


----------



## Ranbay (May 25, 2012)

The wife had tickets for the coopers field thing but never made it..


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> The wife had tickets for the coopers field thing but never made it..


sold mine on ebay for £40!


----------



## 1927 (May 25, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Caught it on Newport Road coming into Cardiff


 
Look at the size of them crowds!!!!


----------



## 1927 (May 25, 2012)

ddraig said:


> Newport Rd Cardiff
> phone pics


 
Is that a real copper in that pic? looks like a child dressed up.


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2012)

yes they were vv short!


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 25, 2012)

ddraig said:


> yes they were vv short!


showing your age now mun, saying the coppers are small !

there was a couple of arrests, and some WPC looking very flustered by the Penylan chippie on Colchester Avenue.


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2012)

ai! when did they leave shortarses in anyway? 

Torch sets off from Norwegian Church in Cardiff Bay at 6:29am tomorrow, goes through Butetown and off to VoG


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 25, 2012)

aye, my kids were down on Newport road and saw it - hoping to catch it in Caerphilly tomorrow. Took me too long to get home from Bristol tonight - so I only got there in time to arrive with rescue supplies (pop and chips) to keep little legs going on the long trek back up Colchester Ave...

Tidy chips in that Penylan place.


----------



## 1927 (May 26, 2012)

Off to see it in Barry this morning, a neighbour is carrying torch for a bit so photo opps this afternoon for little 27 with torch. Well the grand parents will think its cute!


----------



## pepper78 (May 26, 2012)

Saw it outside the royal oak yesterday. Despite all my grumbling in the veeeeery long run up to the Olympics, I enjoyed it. Everyone was in a top mood. Was a real nice vibe there. The cider might have helped mind!


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 26, 2012)

Good crowds in Caerphilly this morning...really nice atmosphere.


----------



## 1927 (May 26, 2012)

Saw it in Barry at 715 am, no razamatazz., saw it again at 9am loads of razamatazz and freebies and stuff then back to friends house who's son had been carrying torch, loads of cider later I am feeling very mellow,

should add it was actually a great occasion which i didnt think would be my opinion.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 26, 2012)

1927 said:


> should add *it was actually a great occasion which i didnt think would be my opinion*.


 
Feeling similar after this afternoon's Swansea stage.


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 26, 2012)

we can't sneer anymore, it makes our wrinkles worse...


----------



## s14n (Jun 13, 2012)

I popped outside to see it go past our house as there were loads of people and it was a gorgeous day. It was actually really nice, and I got a bonus I wasn't expecting because it was passed from one person to the next right by me


----------



## 1927 (Jun 13, 2012)

s14n said:


> I popped outside to see it go past our house as there were loads of people and it was a gorgeous day. It was actually really nice, and I got a bonus I wasn't expecting because it was passed from one person to the next right by me
> 
> 
> View attachment 20087


 
The technical term is a Kiss, s14n!lol


----------

